# My 125 Gallon CA



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

So, thanks to your help for helping me with stocking suggestions, and timelines and all that. I have now set up my 125g and have a few pics (albeit not so great pics) to share.

First, here is what it used to look like as a 125 gallon rock-filled mbuna tank.









Then I cleared out the rocks and did some housekeeping:









Moved it across the room and re-set it up:









And then after 24 hours, the sand, etc. had cleared:









Will post more soon, but trying to keep to the "max 4 images per post" rule.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

And here's two bad pics of my EBJD - added yesterday - he's about 2-2.5 inches.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

:thumb: Last pic looks nice


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *truckpoetry*,

Well done, the new tank set up looks great. I particularly like the pile of small river stones (nice touch) and the black substrate; what type is it? and how much did you use?

Keep us posted on how the cichlids do with each other?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

The substrate is Tahitian Moon Sand - not sure how much because it was in my prior mbuna tank but it filled up about 1/3 of a 25 gallon Rubbermaid tub when I pulled it out to move it.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

OK, so I've finished the initial Firemouth stock (until they pair off and I start getting rid of the unpaired folks or unless I have aggression issues and have to reduce otherwise) with a trio of tiny Firemouths (< 1"). I also added the remaining Giant Danio dithers. Now I am going to try to find the Nics and Synispilums to put in next week and then I'm done, and time to wait and watch them grow grow grow.

Current Stock List (sizes are total head-tail measured with tape measure outside glass so not 100%):
1 EBJD (2.5-3")
6 juvie Firemouths (1-2")
1 juvie pink convict (1.5")
12 Giant Danios
1 Plecostomus (10.75")

still to come
Nicaraguense
V. Synispilum

I'll try to get a few pics soon if I can.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

So, I lost a couple of fish - not sure if they are stressed or which - it was one of the Firemouths from the original trio and one of the danios.... will be checking the water this evening. However, I did get some new pics...

Here's my 11" pleco:










The EBJD, a Firemouth, and a flash of convict:









EBJD:









Convict and Firemouths:


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

And the other new photos I have as follows.

The Danios:









EBJD and a pair of Firemouths:









Whole Lotta Everybodys:









And the last one for today:









My Nics and Synispilum arrive Friday from Cichlid Station. I'll try to get some new pics in there sometime after that.

Cheers!


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *truckpoetry*,

Thank you sharing the picst, looking good, love the tank decor.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

So the Nics and Synispilum are here - great looking fish. In other news, my tank did have a bout with ich - seems to be cleared up now (salt & heat) but waiting requisite 3-4 days after clear up to do a big water change and drop the temp back down (in reverse order).

Lost ONE of the smaller firemouths - did not seem to be much aggression going on, but looked like he had a bite nipped out of his side. I can't tell if that's the cause of death or if the pleco thought he might look like a tasty snack after he was already dead. Either way, I am not necessarily planning on introducing any additional firemouths.

Will try to get pics of the Nics and Synispilum. Synispilum are pulling a neat trick when they hide in the bushes - they turn tiger-striped - a pinkish white with dark black stripes. When in open water, they are silver with no stripes and just dots on tail. Very interesting.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

Ich all cleared up - tank back to normal - Synispilum and Nics are in there now. Time to get some pics of them!


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *truckpoetry*,

I am looking forward to the pics. Again, I really like the pile of river stones; I need to start searching to do something similar to that.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

Keep an eye on the Syn once they get to about 7-8". They seem to get more aggressive once they are mature.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

Ugh - lost 2 nics in 24 hours and my Jack is looking tired. I am not sure who the aggressor is - the fact that it was 2 nics makes me wonder if it is the other 2 nics (i.e. they paired up and took out the competition) or if it is someone else (synispilum or jack, hence his tiredness). Unfortunately the aggression there is happening overnight and killing em, so I have not witnessed it. The only "show of force" I have witnessed at all is my pink con and a couple firemouths flaring the gills. That's it.

I knew I would lose some by the time they grew up, but was hoping not so quickly and not to aggression (had hoped I could remove them in time and trade em in).

Now I'm worried if I have a secret bully (synispilum perhaps), that my EBJD is stressed and in danger, and of course, right before Thanksgiving when there will be a couple of days for them to do whatever they will to one another without policing.

Argh.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

Appears the bully may be the convict. And EBJD not gonna make it. UGH.

Disaster disaster.


----------



## Guapoako318 (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow, you have one mean convict. How big is it compared to the EBJD?


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

Convict was about 1/2 inch smaller than EBJD - EBJD is now deceased - ugh. However, I am no longer convinced it was the con. I have what I believe is a pair of firemouths that may be responsible. I will be "reterritorying" the tank if I get any more fish, and I'm considering getting a "standard" JD who can hold his own (and cost me $5 instead of $50+) to add back to the mix. Just curious how the others will do at that point.


----------



## Guapoako318 (Dec 14, 2006)

What is your stock now? A standard JD is very colorful once they mature and are much less of a hassle.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

Now my stock list is as follows:

1 Pink Convict (2.5") 
1 V. Synispilum (3-4") - open swimmer, does not incite trouble, others seem to avoid him
2 V. Synispilum (2.5") - hide in the plants with striped camouflage. So they stay out of trouble too, but are probably stressed
2 Nics (1.5-2")
2 Firemouths (2.5-3") - If they are paired, they might be the aggressors
Plecostamus (10") - nobody messes with him
Danios - 12 @ varying lengths. Catch em if you can
Neon Tetra- 1" - ok, there's one in there, I can't explain why and why it survived.

I had a JD LONG LONG ago, with other non-cichlid tankmates, so I know I'm a fan - the EBJD was just to give me that Jack look with something a little "fancier" - but now I am thinking I'll just get a regular JD, I'm just concerned for the well being of the Synispilum and Nics if I do that. Also curious as to what size to get - with the EBJD I was limited to 2" or so, but with standard JD I can buy from 1" up to 7" at my LFS.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

OK I added the Jack and a Synodontis (TBD, though I think it is an Ocellifer). And...

Redecorated.










Added some big plants in the middle and a whole mess (about 100 lb) of rocks so there are more hidey holes.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

So since the "remodel" - no additional violence. And here is finally a pic of my Nics and the biggest of the 3 Synispilum (about 3+" now)


















Something about the light today (and my crappy camera) give this more yellow of a hue than they actually have (though there's quite a yellowish hue to both anyway).

If I can block out some reflections and get some better pics, I will share them - like this of one of my pink convict and a firemouth:


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

OK couple more pics:

Vieja Synispilum (big one first, one of the smaller ones second):


















And here's a not-so-awesome pic of the Jack in his hidey hole. He'll come out later.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

Finally, here's a shot from the end (left side when you are in front of the tank)










Not a whole lot in this picture, but I just thought it was an interesting perspective for me.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

Update - all fish still alive. Jack and big synispilum and synodontis all up a few inches. I'll try to get some updated pics soon .


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

Glad to hear that everything is doing well. I first thought it might have been the pink convict. As I had a very mean black convict that would beat the **** out of turtles he was in with for a short period of time. But like the tank all in all.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm pretty sold that it was the convict. He tries to fight with the big Synispilum (who is about an inch and a half larger than him) daily, and chases everyone else around, too, though they are all outgrowing him for the most part. Tried to get some photos the other day but no go. I will try again


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

So did you ever check the water? EBDJ need very good water quality under 3 inches. I have a similar set up with 6 of them. I had a pair of firemouths but they were aggressive so I got rid of them. You should look into getting a hospital/quarantine. You can put it under the 125. Cheaper on meds and saves lives. Good luck. Hope to see some good pics of that EBDJ soon. :fish:


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

Not sure what you mean. I check the water every other week or so and I do have a quarantine.

My EBJD died as mentioned above due to aggression from my pink convict in November...

lol.

I now have a standard Jack in there. Pics may come today, we will see.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

Here are a couple of new pics of the big (5") synispilum - you can tell he's starting to turn pink on his head. The others are still at 2" - I am guessing they will never grow?  Doesn't matter too much, though, if this one ends up being pretty, those will most likely get traded in.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

And here are a couple of my jack (also about 4-5")...










Pink Convict trying to get in the act below:










Best pic of the bunch (nice water spots)


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh and here's my Synodontis (about 5-6") - no clue what kind though:


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

It's too bad about the blue jd . They are fragile under three inches like I said and more prone to everything under three inches. This is why most people steer away. They are pricey but when they get full grown they are awesome. Do you know the sex of the jd you have now? Males tend to have more body colors and less gill plate color and opposite on females. BGJD are sometimes prettier then the standard jd but hard to confirm them unless got from a breeder or if they spawn. Imo they are more colorful then standard jds. Your jd looks good keep us updated.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

Pretty sure based on the spangles and lack of gill mottling that my JD is a male.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Then you should have a good colored jd then. I favor females for the blue gill plate but males are stunning full grown.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

All still doing well - Haven't lost any more fish (knock on wood). So... I'm wondering, though, as I start weeding out my "extras" (2 extra synispilum, 1 female nic who bred with convict and is now causing some trouble, and 1 extra firemouth), are there options for a little more color in the tank?

JD is shaping up NICELY. Close to 6" or so and almost black most of the time with BRIGHT blue spangles all over (I need to get some pics soon, for sure).

Also - my Synispilums are approaching 1 year - largest is around 4-5 inches I would guess. When does that preeeeetty color come out? Right now, he's got a little pink on the head, and that's it.

Cheers and thanks, folks!


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

And by options for color - I'm thinking dithers, not more cichlids. In red or oranges.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Perhaps columbian tetras or buenos aires tetras or congo tetras? They all grow pretty sizable!


----------

